# ممكن سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## الحب العذري (10 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم اريد من الاخوان الاجابة على سؤالي:
مم تصنع الانابيب وما المقصود بالاهين ? وانابيب الالوي استيل ?
carbon steel alloy steel*
*ولماذا تسمى الانابيب المغلونة بالجلفنايز?ارجوا الاجابة
لاني مطلوب مني تقريرعلمي عن الانابيب*​


----------

